# Batch transfer



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

hey guys i was wondering...is their a way well i know their is but

can someone tell me how...to move a file from its current folder to windows system32?

i cant seem to get it...


i want to use batch A

to move file B

to directory C


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 20, 2008)

The way I would it is copy the file.  Paste it in its new location, and delete the old file.

Edit:  Or do this.  http://www.computerhope.com/movehlp.htm


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 20, 2008)

This will get you the windows directory:

```
echo %windir%
```

This will copy a file:

```
copy [source] [destination]
```

You might need admin privileges on Vista though


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, you can mass copy using wildcards


```
copy * %windir%
```
Or something like that

Well - you can on Unix/Linux...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

thnx ill try that.

i need

current directory file 

winsat.exe

moved or copied to 

%windir%\System32


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 20, 2008)

There are a whole bunch of variables you can use in cmd32:

Go to control panel, System. Go to "Advanced System Settings" on the left, click past the admin thing. Click on Environment Variables at the bottom of the window. The things listed in the "System Variables" area at the bottom are variables set up by Windows and so should be on every system going. You can access them by surrounding the variable with %'s

Sadly there's no \System32 folder  Although it is inside the Path variable - but then quite a few things are in there...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> There are a whole bunch of variables you can use in cmd32:
> 
> Go to control panel, System. Go to "Advanced System Settings" on the left, click past the admin thing. Click on Environment Variables at the bottom of the window. The things listed in the "System Variables" area at the bottom are variables set up by Windows and so should be on every system going. You can access them by surrounding the variable with %'s
> 
> Sadly there's no \System32 folder  Although it is inside the Path variable - but then quite a few things are in there...



wait so your telling me i cant move stuff to the system32 folder?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 20, 2008)

No, you can move stuff there.

Just if say in one version of windows apps are in c:\Windows\System32 and another they're in c:\Windows\System, you have no way of telling which because %windir% only gives you the location of the Windows folder. Sadly there is no variable to give you the entire path  You can specify it yourself though


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> No, you can move stuff there.
> 
> Just if say in one version of windows apps are in c:\Windows\System32 and another they're in c:\Windows\System, you have no way of telling which because %windir% only gives you the location of the Windows folder. Sadly there is no variable to give you the entire path  You can specify it yourself though



really how?...because its not a problem with system or system32.....because the file i need to move to system32 is universal it would need to be in system32 no matter what.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

thnx ill give that a shot 

EDIT: Worked poerfectly thank you!!!


----------

